# How long did you have to wait to get your blood results back?



## Yoga_Baby

Hi Ladies-

I was just wondering how long it takes to get your blood results back normally? I had a complete battery of hormones done on March 24, and no one has called me (as they promised) with my results, so I decided to call them today. The receptionist basically said if no one called, they aren't back yet...she didn't even take my name and check or anything! It is such torture waiting. They also promised to call with an appointment with a fertility specialist, as once you have an appointment it's usually 4 months away, but haven't called about that either...I understand the office is quite busy (which is good because they are supposed to be the best in my area), but it's just so hard to wait.

I had a rough weekend when it comes to TTC and feeling like this is never going to happen for me...so I thought I would be proactive this morning about it, and now I feel worse :cry:


----------



## ao30

I got mine the same day the first time, and after about a week the second time due to the fact that they wanted to give us husband's SA at the same time as my blood work, and since my office doesn't specialize in infertility, they took longer to get back to us while they were calling around to figure out the results.

Were they specialized tests? Because the usual blood tests shouldn't take that long, at least in my neck of the woods. But then again, if it's a busy practice the wait might be much longer.


----------



## Yoga_Baby

Oh man, the next day!

I didn't think they were really specialized tests...I had 12 different tests, including lipid panel, testosterone, FSH, insulin resistance, and a bunch of other hormones I can't remember :). They are trying to figure out if I have PCOS or not, and this was really just the first step.

I got my DH a SA prescription too, but he was a little hesitant to have it done, so I said we could wait until after we get my results back first before he has to do that...so they definitely aren't waiting on him!

Maybe I should call back this afternoon and see if I get a different receptionist or something...and insist they at least look in my file? I was quite put off by the response and just kind of said ok and hung up!


----------



## tiffy0485

I am so glad that I work at a Lab to tell you this. When it comes to blood work it will take a week depending on the tests. Since you said they did a lot I am sure they are checking your thyroid, blood sugar, testosterone, HCG levels, estrogen, etc.... If they did Urine that only takes a couple days. You should have gotten a call no later than 1st. Do you know what lab your blood work was going to? There are two main labs. Quest Diagnostics and Labcorp. If your blood work gets sent to a Hospital who knows how long they will take. I work at Quest and I know blood work does not take longer than 7 days to process there because some of it will have to actually sit if the doctor wants you fasting.


----------



## tiffy0485

If this is your first time being tested thay are probably testing you for HIV, Syphillis, and any other STD as well.


----------



## Yoga_Baby

tiffy0485 said:


> I am so glad that I work at a Lab to tell you this. When it comes to blood work it will take a week depending on the tests. Since you said they did a lot I am sure they are checking your thyroid, blood sugar, testosterone, HCG levels, estrogen, etc.... If they did Urine that only takes a couple days. You should have gotten a call no later than 1st. Do you know what lab your blood work was going to? There are two main labs. Quest Diagnostics and Labcorp. If your blood work gets sent to a Hospital who knows how long they will take. I work at Quest and I know blood work does not take longer than 7 days to process there because some of it will have to actually sit if the doctor wants you fasting.

Thank you tiffy! Yes, it was all blood work, no urine...I had 12 vials taken, including all the things you mentioned. I had the blood taken at a hospital lab, but they said it had to be sent out, and I'm pretty sure they are affiliated with Quest. I did have to fast, so maybe that's why it's taking a long time? I just wish someone would call...it's so hard sitting...I'm already on CD36 with no ovulation or AF, and last cycle was 56 with only a half-period...and I just feel like I'm sitting doing nothing :cry:


----------



## Yoga_Baby

tiffy0485 said:


> If this is your first time being tested thay are probably testing you for HIV, Syphillis, and any other STD as well.

No...I had a complete STD panel before I was married, and DH and I were both clear, so they didn't make me do it again.


----------



## tiffy0485

It definitely should have came in now. Here is the number for Quest's hot line it will direct you to someone about your blood work taking so long, 1-866-697-8378. Can I ask you what state you had gotten it done? I do not need the town just the State. I got 13 vials of blood last time and Urine. I had my blood work done on a Monday and I received my results back the following Monday.


----------



## Yoga_Baby

I am in PA...thanks tiffy, I really appreciate it. I'll try to call them later if my doctor's office won't check my chart for me!


----------

